# Turnout for hunting



## Ranyhyn (19 January 2009)

Just looking through my local meet's gallery and I am suprised to see a lot of horses not plaited, not in what I thought was smart dress.

Is this the norm now? How strict is the turnout code for hunting - not that I mind doing any of it, but Im crap at plaiting!!


----------



## kick_On (19 January 2009)

IMO you should plait for normal hunting (Dark Jackets normally Black or Blue), but for autumn hunting you shouldn't as you should be wearing Rat Catcher (tweads) see above in hunting terms, very useful


----------



## Ranyhyn (19 January 2009)

Thanks Kick On

Some kids are wearing lycra hat covers in mad colours and jackets - like blousons not riding jackets.


----------



## Maisy (19 January 2009)

Our hunt only insist on plaiting for 'high days and holidays'.

I always clean my tack/boots/jacket, but a lot of people dont seem to bother


----------



## seche (19 January 2009)

I am usually always immaculately turned out though shock horror I dint plait on Sat - (not a lawn meet, plus had just pulled his mane to 2.5 inches long) Its lovely and thin and short. Everything else is spotless and traditional.


----------



## L&M (19 January 2009)

We don't have to plait for mid week hunting but is is expected for Saturdays, although only approx 50 % do! Our hunt is just grateful for people supporting them and you are more likely to be told off for 'bad bahaviour' than turnout.
Ask your hunt what they prefer in terms of plaiting but if you are clean and tidy and you should have no problems, (also, if your horse is native you don't have to plait).


----------



## Irishcobs (19 January 2009)

Technically we only have to plait for lawn meets but as most of ours are either lawn meets or pub meets we always plait.
We do have a few people that hunt in wax jackets, there is a reason for it and they have permission to do so. 
Some of the kids wear coats over their hunting jackets.


----------



## k9h (19 January 2009)

I always think kids (under 16's) should be smart but more importantly warm rather than 'correctly' out. They should enjoy their day out so that they want to come back again. Not frozen allday in them thin tweed coats that are made these days.


----------



## LindaW (19 January 2009)

actually k9h, I'll start another thread about that!  Mine needs a new jacket, and all I can find are those thin showing ones...


----------



## RunToEarth (20 January 2009)

I agree with you there. I always turn out correctly, I don't mind plaiting and it looks miles better than an unplaited mane IMO. When it is shitty weather with us you always see all of the pony clubbers in their blue jackets, which I actually find quite nice, there is nothing worse than freezing all day, adults are different, they have saddle flasks


----------



## Eira (20 January 2009)

I had one of two horses that had been plaited last time I hacked to a Meet with about 15 horses . I'm a freak though and I like plaiting , its relaxing   :grin: :grin:


----------



## VOM (20 January 2009)

98% of the time I Plait.
I wear either my blue jacket or tweed with either a plain or spotty stock.
I feel its important to make the effort.


----------

